# the guiltiest dog in existence



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

FUNNY STUFF! Faith does the same thing as the guilty party!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

huh - not sure why the embedding won't work, but if you click on the link it will get you to the video.

it's a funny one, so not sure why it's blocked.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

I posted the same one earlier. The lab is so cute!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

kateann1201 said:


> I posted the same one earlier. The lab is so cute!


sorry - i did a quick search and didn't see it already posted! 

should we ask a mod to remove this or combine them or something?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great. I can't imagine that Faith would do anything to have a guilty face like that about. :


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh that poor pup looks absolutely abject.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

No dont remove this one. I didnt know how to post the video so mine was just the link.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That is great. I can't imagine that Faith would do anything to have a guilty face like that about. :


 
oh please! your sweet Faith has become a master dumpster-diver suddenly at 6 years old. :no:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I've seen a guilty face like that a time or two!!


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

Isn't he the cutest thing you've ever seen. My cousin posted it on fb I couldn't stop laughing. I even screen caped his grin and he's now my lock screen image on my iPhone. Makes me laugh every time


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

Denver Our Guilty Dog | Facebook

Denver is on Facebook


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

That is so cute.


----------



## tp1999 (Nov 9, 2010)

this video is hilarious, I made my husband watch it last night. The music is perfect.


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

amazing video, God **** Rösti knows no shame.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

HAHAHAHA ... priceless. I love at the end he looked at Maisy and said ' You let this happen'


----------

